# Reading the same book, watching the same movie, listening to the same song..



## Who_Am_eYe (Mar 13, 2014)

I realized that most of my book lover friends usually like reading the same book more than once, whereas I don't.
I can rarely ever bring myself to read the same book, for me it's like what's the point when I already know what's gonna happen?

But with movies if the movie is funny I can watch it more than once, other than that I rarely ever watch it a second time.

With music it's much more different because I like listening to a lot of songs I used to listen to. And usually when listening to old song my feelings and what I was going through when listening to that song would come back to me.

Yeah, so I was wondering if these things have anything to do with the functions and which function is for what?? :happy:


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Reading the same - Si at least tertiary. 
Everything else can apply to any type. Of course, it depends on how much do you read and how much time you can allow for reading and watching movies. But I would say that you are Ne/Si and most of your friends are Si/Ne.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

My inferior function is Si and if I am in the mood for sensory experience I almost always end up resorting to repeating past experiences. Whether it is movies, tv shows, porn, food, etc... I've seriously spent 30+ minutes browsing through movies on Netflix only to watch Trailer Park Boys for the 200th time. Whenever I'm hungry I stare at the fridge thinking of all the fancy meals I could prepare... and then I make a quesadilla or a grilled cheese sandwich because they never let me down.


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there a specification on what type of "books", or are we clustering them all together?


(ie. fiction or non-fiction)


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

What you're referring to is largely inferior Si. Ne doms (ENxP) often fall victim to choosing comfort over diversity in the sensing realm.




consciousness said:


> My inferior function is Si and if I am in the mood for sensory experience I almost always end up resorting to repeating past experiences. Whether it is movies, tv shows, porn, food, etc... I've seriously spent 30+ minutes browsing through movies on Netflix only to watch Trailer Park Boys for the 200th time. Whenever I'm hungry I stare at the fridge thinking of all the fancy meals I could prepare... and then I make a quesadilla or a grilled cheese sandwich because they never let me down.


+1. This is exactly what I experience as well. 

As I wrote elsewhere:




> Ne doms with inferior Si will often have problems with maintaining such daily routines. Due to the excitement Ne doms often receive from their projects, their Si (in this instance, bodily comfort) will be neglected. For instance, when I am focused, I can completely forget about all things food/maintenance related. It is only once I am out of this focus that I realize that I am hungry, need to urinate, etc.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a Se-dom and don't read books or watch movies more than once. If I do, it had better be a really long time ago. Like Monty Pythons is good a second time if I haven't seen it in at least 10+ years. I'd thing anyone with extraverted perception as a dominant function wouldn't particularly enjoy doing the same thing over. 

I also can't bring myself to listen to the same song over and over. It destroys the song. If I really like it, I'll be willing to listen to it a few times in one week.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'd thing anyone with extraverted perception as a dominant function wouldn't particularly enjoy doing the same thing over.


No, there is a divide. 

The Se dom doesn't want to repeat past Sensory experiences.
The Ne dom doesn't want to rehash past concepts.

My issue with anything sensory is that I suck at it, and a lot of the time it bores me. I could try to cook something other than Kraft Dinner and Quesadillas, but I might fail and I like those things anyways so why would I bother trying anything new?

I'm not sure how you, as a Se dom, experience your inferior function, but I suspect that the general idea would be the same or similar. How do you engage and experience Ni?

This certainly isn't set in stone either, not to me it isn't at least. I tend to think that there is no behaviour that definitively determines types. I'm convinced that somewhere out in the world there is a brilliant chef, who is also an ENxP.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

consciousness said:


> No, there is a divide.
> 
> The Se dom doesn't want to repeat past Sensory experiences.
> The Ne dom doesn't want to rehash past concepts.
> ...


I don't have a preference for concepts. If the new idea is better, I'll go with the new idea. If the old idea is better, I'll go with the old idea. What I REALLY want, it what works. I won't reinvent the wheel but I also won't keep using an old idea if there's a new and better idea available. 

Ni experiences are subtle. Best examples come up in emergency or high stress situations. When other people are panicking in a high stress sensory situation, I'm on the top of my game. Excellent way to get promotions.


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

This is interesting, I never thought it was a Ne thing, I thought everybody did it. I enjoy diversity, but I also enjoy repeating same things. I will never memorize all the details of the movie/book, I will always notice something different and it will always lead me to a different chain of thought. For me reading the book is only partially about the book, the other part is about all the thinking it inspires in me. Same goes for the movies, with the addition that I would rarely pick up a movie just to rewatch it if I don't really like it, since I'm not a heavy movie-fan, so I have so much yet unexplored. BD 

As for the music, I think that's a whole other story. Maybe there's something in S people being more of explorers in the field, but I think we all like to listen to the old songs. Simply hearing the song makes us connect it with many previous memories, mainly the period when we really liked the song and invoke the emotions we felt during that period, so it's pretty much reviving the emotions without really going through your memories, and that's quite unique experience (I mean, visual or verbal stimuli can also cause that, but it's just much easier with a melody). So, I think that should be left out of this type-relatedness. Wow, spellcheck didn't fix that, relatedness is a word? o . o I have so much to learn about this language.. XD


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

consciousness said:


> No, there is a divide.
> 
> The Se dom doesn't want to repeat past Sensory experiences.
> The Ne dom doesn't want to rehash past concepts.


Out of curiosity (as one who's been identified as an Ne aux) how do the ones with Ne as an auxiliary function interact with old or new concepts? XD

I've never been averse to them, really, but when I was younger I had a tendency to create the exact same type of story, over and over again, barring some very specific instances in which I (amusingly enough) made better stories. XD

(For that matter, how does Se-aux deal with new experiences?)


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Out of curiosity (as one who's been identified as an Ne aux) how do the ones with Ne as an auxiliary function interact with old or new concepts? XD
> 
> I've never been averse to them, really, but when I was younger I had a tendency to create the exact same type of story, over and over again, barring some very specific instances in which I (amusingly enough) made better stories. XD
> 
> (For that matter, how does Se-aux deal with new experiences?)


Fucked if know, dude.

Probably similarly to an Ne dominant. I don't think your little anecdote there is going to tell you anything. That is the kind of thing that can be functionally explained after you actually know what your functions are. It most definitely does not make you an ISTP, or an INTP for that matter.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a Si-dom with no interest whatsoever in reading or watching anything multiple times. Once I've read or seen something, I'm done with it. When it has happened (usually because I'm with someone else who hasn't seen a particular movie yet), I have a very hard time remaining interested.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Firstly, Read "_An Experiment in Criticism_" by C.S. Lewis, or at least the first chapter as it's about this though not in the context of personality. 

I should preface this with - I really don't want to sound rude or anything of the sort, just expressing my own bafflement.

I have the exact opposite mentality - if I can't experience it again I have little interest in experiencing it at all, because I will be wanting to and if I can't then it's just sad, if I can't make it part of my life I see little point in enjoying it just once.

I cannot fathom how someone could like something and NOT want to read/watch/listen to it again. I just do not understand the 'been there, done that' mentality that I've witnessed in others. I do feel like I've noticed this particularly with people who have a higher preference for Se not liking repetition, but haven't really noticed a trend as far as all the people I know who re-read things. It's something I have been very curious to understand and figure out what in particular causes this difference. 

I've actually been thinking about making a thread like this....maybe I even did in the past and I'm not remembering it? heh, anyways, I was thinking about this in relation to listening to the radio where you hear a song once and then it moves on and you might not hear it again, and you hear all kinds of different new songs even in one sitting. For me I can hardly handle this because if I like it I Neeeeeeed to be able to have it at my disposal or else what's the point of hearing it in the first place? - listening to new stuff gets expensive because I have to go find and buy every new song I like, and sometimes it can be hard to track them down if I've missed the announcement of the title. I'm like this with books too. I can't stand reading stuff from the library because I won't be certain to have that book readily available next time I'm in the mood for it. 

For me books, movies, tv shows, music all feel sort of like _friends_ in that I need to keep up the relationship with them, I need to go back and enjoy them again, and get to know them better since I may have missed something the first time, or perhaps I will bring something new to it at a different time in my life and that's why I'll get something else out of the re-experience. Also for me it's not about what happens, it's all about the setting, the mood, the ideas, the characters - it doesn't matter if I know their fate, I just want to hang out in this cool place with these 'people' I like. And when there is a good idea it's worth thinking about it more than just once, how else does it become part of your life? Entertainment just isn't disposable to me, it's not a one-time-use thing. It becomes part of myself somehow. 

And then there is also the matter of my bad memory. I really have to read a book or watch a movie at least twice if I want to remember it several years later. Things I experience only once tend to become much too vague in my mind later on, and I find that rather annoying, so then I need to go and refresh my memory. 

I guess you could say I don't have a big need for New input, I enjoy dwelling on the good stuff I already have.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

jcal said:


> I'm a Si-dom with no interest whatsoever in reading or watching anything multiple times. Once I've read or seen something, I'm done with it. When it has happened (usually because I'm with someone else who hasn't seen a particular movie yet), I have a very hard time remaining interested.


That sounds exactly like my ISTJ brother.

Personally, I can read/watch/listen to the same to a small extent, but it helps if there's a significant time gap between. I suspect this is the perspective-driven nature of Ni: If I've been away long enough, then I've forgotten enough of the details and concepts that I can come in and glean a fresh perspective.

For example, I started reading Dune for the second time recently and the first was probably over 5 years ago, so I'm finding that my "impression" of the book is like night and day compared to how I remember it.

Similarly, if I'm watching a movie or listening to a tune with someone, then I may be more tolerant of repeats because I can consider the experience of watching/listening with that person to be unique. This is, perhaps, one reason why I tend to make snarky comments while watching cheap films at home - it gives me a way to freshen the experience.

Some of it is plain indulgence though. If something has moments that are supremely satisfying in a candy-like way, I'm more likely to go for it multiple times to taste that satisfaction again. For instance, the joy of certain jokes and moments in _Robin Hood Men in Tights_ vs. the stunning but emotionally painful experience of watching _Breaking Bad_.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

jcal said:


> I'm a Si-dom with no interest whatsoever in reading or watching anything multiple times. Once I've read or seen something, I'm done with it. When it has happened (usually because I'm with someone else who hasn't seen a particular movie yet), I have a very hard time remaining interested.


I'm curious: is this because you've already experienced the information, thus you don't feel the need to repeat it? 

I was well under the impression that Si dom's were interested in keeping themselves close to the things that the they care about.



LostFavor said:


> Some of it is plain indulgence though. If something has moments that are supremely satisfying in a candy-like way, I'm more likely to go for it multiple times to taste that satisfaction again. For instance, the joy of certain jokes and moments in _Robin Hood Men in Tights_ vs. the stunning but emotionally painful experience of watching _Breaking Bad_.



This sounds like inferior Se.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I have only re-read one book from start to finish, and that was Fellowship of the Ring. I missed so many details, I just had to or I wouldn't have understood the second book. That book is probably too good of a book to be an average example. I have tried re-reading the Hunger Games and Harry Potter, but I got bored really quickly. The thing is, all of these elite snobby (not really) book club nerds somehow set the standard that in order to really be a fan of a book, you have to re-read it over and over until you memorize all of the characters and moments and details.


----------



## Who_Am_eYe (Mar 13, 2014)

onyxbrain said:


> Is there a specification on what type of "books", or are we clustering them all together?
> 
> 
> (ie. fiction or non-fiction)


I had in mind fiction.. I barely read non- fiction, but I would like to hear your thoughts about both. :happy:


----------



## Who_Am_eYe (Mar 13, 2014)

Raawx said:


> What you're referring to is largely inferior Si. Ne doms (ENxP) often fall victim to choosing comfort over diversity in the sensing realm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wouldn't someone with Si as their first or second function be more comfortable with repeating things?


----------



## Who_Am_eYe (Mar 13, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> Firstly, Read "_An Experiment in Criticism_" by C.S. Lewis, or at least the first chapter as it's about this though not in the context of personality.
> 
> I should preface this with - I really don't want to sound rude or anything of the sort, just expressing my own bafflement.
> 
> ...


I guess the difference here is the way I see a book. When I read something it's when I'm bored or when I need to focus on something other than MY life and feelings. So for me it's like focusing on other people's (in this case the characters) life and feelings for a while without really putting myself in the story. So when I read it another time it doesn't capture my focus because I know the next that gonna happen, I usually don't remember every detail but I don't really care about the details in this case.

But with music it's different because it has to do with MY feelings. When I'm extremely sad and listen to a song even if it's not particularly sad the saddness is attached to the song so when I listen to again it always make me sad. Same with happiness and all other feelings. Also when I have a particular event or problem in my life the songs I listen to at that time will bring back the memories and feelings I had that time. I usually like only repeating the songs that bring back good feelings, but when I'm depressed I have a bad habit of repeating the songs that make me saddest and it just worsens the depression.

Also with video games I like repeating some good games because I'm usually in control unlike books and movies where I'm just a bystander. But eventually I do get bored.

So I guess when it's something I can put myself and my feelings into then I will enjoy repeating it. :happy:


----------



## adam1010 (Mar 7, 2014)

Who_Am_eYe said:


> I realized that most of my book lover friends usually like reading the same book more than once, whereas I don't.
> I can rarely ever bring myself to read the same book, for me it's like what's the point when I already know what's gonna happen?
> 
> But with movies if the movie is funny I can watch it more than once, other than that I rarely ever watch it a second time.
> ...


With a good book/movie, there will be a lot of different ways to view the film and lots of nuances that you simply miss out on the first time around; if you really want to understand a film and fully enjoy it, i'd say you have to read/watch it a few times

Unless it's the type of film where it's a lighthearted story etc, then you could watch it a second time purely to relive the ride

They're the reasons I reread/rewatch things, the only things I wouldn't consider rewatching were probably not worth watching the first time around


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I'm curious: is this because you've already experienced the information, thus you don't feel the need to repeat it?
> 
> I was well under the impression that Si dom's were interested in keeping themselves close to the things that the they care about.
> 
> ...


Why would a Si-dom care about entertainment they enjoyed? And why did that sound like inferior Se to you? Se wants new.



Who_Am_eYe said:


> But wouldn't someone with Si as their first or second function be more comfortable with repeating things?


My husband is a Si-dom and doesn't not repeat the same crap over and over. He just likes stability. This doesn't mean he clings to tradition. This doesn't mean he votes conservative. This doesn't mean stereotypes. This just means he likes stability.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

adam1010 said:


> With a good book/movie, there will be a lot of different ways to view the film and lots of nuances that you simply miss out on the first time around; if you really want to understand a film and fully enjoy it, i'd say you have to read/watch it a few times
> 
> Unless it's the type of film where it's a lighthearted story etc, then you could watch it a second time purely to relive the ride
> 
> They're the reasons I reread/rewatch things, the only things I wouldn't consider rewatching were probably not worth watching the first time around


I remember the story just fine. What I find with the best stories is that days later I'm still thinking about them. I don't need to go back to the source. It's all in my head. It takes a decade for me to need to see it again to remember the relevant details. After a few days or a week, I'll have time to absorb and ruminate. Not everyone ditches information so quickly. I take in a lot of information, but I take time to examine my thoughts and feelings.


----------



## adam1010 (Mar 7, 2014)

monemi said:


> I remember the story just fine. What I find with the best stories is that days later I'm still thinking about them. I don't need to go back to the source. It's all in my head. It takes a decade for me to need to see it again to remember the relevant details. After a few days or a week, I'll have time to absorb and ruminate. Not everyone ditches information so quickly. I take in a lot of information, but I take time to examine my thoughts and feelings.


...but the way you took in the information will be altered by your viewpoint at the time, surely? so it'll be difficult to reuse that same info to reach a different conclusion; unless you rewatch it with a fresh mindset, memories are pretty distorted things

Just like I as a dominant Ne user can't see every possible interpretation of a film, you as a dominant Se user can't pick out and remember every little detail of a film


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Who_Am_eYe said:


> But wouldn't someone with Si as their first or second function be more comfortable with repeating things?


Ne doms user Si incorrectly, thus why it is "inferior". When stressed, we will tend to pick what is close and familiar. For instance, deciding what to eat at a restaurant in a certain amount of time always stresses me out, thus I pick something that is familiar as it is something that is guaranteed. By picking a quesadilla that I've eaten before, I am guaranteed a certain degree of happiness and comfort. When I can't find something that I want on the menu, I pick at random.

As for your original question, I believe @monemi answered that for you.



monemi said:


> Why would a Si-dom care about entertainment they enjoyed? And why did that sound like inferior Se to you? Se wants new.
> 
> My husband is a Si-dom and doesn't not repeat the same crap over and over. He just likes stability. This doesn't mean he clings to tradition. This doesn't mean he votes conservative. This doesn't mean stereotypes. This just means he likes stability.


I'm not sure I understand your first question. 

As I understand it, inferior Se likes to over-indulge when stressed. That INTJ was re-watching those series to experience the pure ecstatic joy derived from watching certain scenes. The following might help explain how the different types might deal with food when stressed:

Inferior Se: Binge-eating; eating for pleasure derived by eating
Inferior Si: Comfort food; eating for pleasure derived by eating specific foods

At least, thats how I understand it.

As for your last comment about your husband--thats what I was curious to hear, thanks.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

monemi said:


> My husband is a Si-dom and doesn't not repeat the same crap over and over. He just likes stability. This doesn't mean he clings to tradition. This doesn't mean he votes conservative. This doesn't mean stereotypes. This just means he likes stability.


If there is anything type-related to this, I'm beginning to think there's a significant difference between Si-dom and Si-auxiliary/tertiary. Not sure why, but so far the examples are holding true to Si-doms not wanting to repeat stuff while the others do. 

Perhaps the intimacy that Si-doms have with information means that they don't need to repeat it to "re-experience it" - but can instead just "recall" - whereas the weaker Si users can't call on it as easily and therefore take comfort in refreshing it through repetition.

Which could also explain the inferior Se indulgence thing - a need to refresh on what certain positive sensations felt like.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't watch films and I don't read as much as I used to, but I still enjoy the cozy familiarity of returning to a book I have read many times...I love seeing how the same book seems completely different after some time has gone by! 

As for songs, I can be terrible...if there is a song that particularly fits my mood at a given moment, I can play it more than twenty times in a row :-D


----------



## onyxbrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Ah, I am your contrast.

I barely read non-fiction. 

I think that re-reading fiction wouldn't be too "rewarding", and rather repetitive. 
I also think this may depend on the genre of fiction, the real-life relevance, and what type of reader you are ("always catching something you missed the second time", reflective through repetition, ect.)
Although, this is all assumption.

Alternatively, re-reading non-fiction strikes me as part of the general process of reading non-fiction.
The material is more interactive. Of course, this does not hold for biographies and the like. 
Biographies tend to escape my mind when discussing non-fiction. I still associate it with "story-telling", omitting, embellishing.
I identify non-fiction as informative and factual, BUT I am fully aware that is a personal habit and does not hold true to the accepted definition of the non-fiction genre. 


What I am getting at is- the question, in itself, is too undefined to truly establish connections with functions. Without clear and specific definitions, there are no guidelines, leaving any approach to answer only being reflective of interpretation.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

adam1010 said:


> ...but the way you took in the information will be altered by your viewpoint at the time, surely? so it'll be difficult to reuse that same info to reach a different conclusion; unless you rewatch it with a fresh mindset, memories are pretty distorted things
> 
> Just like I as a dominant Ne user can't see every possible interpretation of a film, you as a dominant Se user can't pick out and remember every little detail of a film


Why would we care about every little detail? Extroverted sensing is scanning for relevant details and hanging onto them. I have a pretty close to photographic memory. I'm very observant and notice things other people miss and I remember it. I take in large doses of information and I remember the relevant parts. When I've been questioned as a witness by the police, I've been the only one who had an accurate memory. When I've read or watched a story again, unless a good decade + has gone by, I've been bored senseless and couldn't find inspiration to find an ounce of interest to see it differently. These aren't new thoughts or ideas. I'm watching the exact same thing again. 



Raawx said:


> Ne doms user Si incorrectly, thus why it is "inferior". When stressed, we will tend to pick what is close and familiar. For instance, deciding what to eat at a restaurant in a certain amount of time always stresses me out, thus I pick something that is familiar as it is something that is guaranteed. By picking a quesadilla that I've eaten before, I am guaranteed a certain degree of happiness and comfort. When I can't find something that I want on the menu, I pick at random.
> 
> As for your original question, I believe @_monemi_ answered that for you.
> 
> ...


Nothing is more depressing than eating the same stuff day in and day out. I _need_ variety like I need to breathe. My husband needs routines. As long as the time I spend away from them aren't too routine, I can live with that. 

My first question was because they you guys describe your entertainment, you seem to be seeing them as friends or something. Entertainment is disposable. Unless it's pretty amazing and even then, I need a nice long break. My husband is more accepting of watching/reading things more than once. But it wouldn't be his first choice. 

Inferior Ni: When I'm trying to do long planning, all it does is show me EVERYTHING that could go wrong. It all looks like one big impending disaster that I want no part of. 



LostFavor said:


> If there is anything type-related to this, I'm beginning to think there's a significant difference between Si-dom and Si-auxiliary/tertiary. Not sure why, but so far the examples are holding true to Si-doms not wanting to repeat stuff while the others do.
> 
> Perhaps the intimacy that Si-doms have with information means that they don't need to repeat it to "re-experience it" - but can instead just "recall" - whereas the weaker Si users can't call on it as easily and therefore take comfort in refreshing it through repetition.
> 
> Which could also explain the inferior Se indulgence thing - a need to refresh on what certain positive sensations felt like.


Se isn't just about sensations. I know you're explaining Se inferior. But for the record, it's not just about sensations.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

monemi said:


> Why would we care about every little detail? Extroverted sensing is scanning for relevant details and hanging onto them. I have a pretty close to photographic memory. I'm very observant and notice things other people miss and I remember it. I take in large doses of information and I remember the relevant parts. When I've been questioned as a witness by the police, I've been the only one who had an accurate memory. When I've read or watched a story again, unless a good decade + has gone by, I've been bored senseless and couldn't find inspiration to find an ounce of interest to see it differently. These aren't new thoughts or ideas. I'm watching the exact same thing again.


For my own part, I don't even really care if I'm seeing it the exact same way--if it was a good way, I'll be happy to see it again. This applies more with movies I _really liked_ than to books, but still, it's sort of how I look at it. 

This doesn't mean I need routine, or fear change, though, and in fact I tend to find the people that do _need_ routines to be somewhat annoying. It's just that I'm looking for a particular experience and I enjoy finding it. 





> Nothing is more depressing than eating the same stuff day in and day out. I _need_ variety like I need to breathe. My husband needs routines. As long as the time I spend away from them aren't too routine, I can live with that.


With eating, I don't really see the point of having something off if it's likely going to be pretty bad anyway, compared to what I _know_ I like. 



> My first question was because they you guys describe your entertainment, you seem to be seeing them as friends or something. Entertainment is disposable. Unless it's pretty amazing and even then, I need a nice long break. My husband is more accepting of watching/reading things more than once. But it wouldn't be his first choice.


I could see myself treating entertainment as a friend, yeah. It's more true of the things I create than the things I see that were made by others, though. 



> Inferior Ni: When I'm trying to do long planning, all it does is show me EVERYTHING that could go wrong. It all looks like one big impending disaster that I want no part of.


...hm. What's Inferior Ne look like, then? XD


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

monemi said:


> Se isn't just about sensations. I know you're explaining Se inferior. But for the record, it's not just about sensations.


Fair to emphasize that. I realize Se is not just sensations, but others reading might not know.

My window of Se is highly academic and difficult to articulate since it's uncomfortable for me to access it consciously with any frequency.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> With eating, I don't really see the point of having something off if it's likely going to be pretty bad anyway, compared to what I _know_ I like.


I'll try something new. If it tastes awful, I'll skip the meal. No harm done. I got to try something new and that makes me happy. You'll find I'm always trying something new on the menu. Sometimes I go hungry because I didn't like it. It's worth finding out. 



> ...hm. What's Inferior Ne look like, then? XD


Looks to me like disliking trying new untested things/ideas without time to check how safe it is. But that's just observing my husband. He doesn't like novelty sprung on him. I need to introduce him to a novelty for a bit before I intend to try it.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't see how it's any different than listening to the same music, over and over.

I have movies that I love to watch, and books that I love to read many times.

You know how a song is going to end after hearing it once, so why is it odd to like to watch a movie several times?



-ZDD


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

LostFavor said:


> Fair to emphasize that. I realize Se is not just sensations, but others reading might not know.
> 
> My window of Se is highly academic and difficult to articulate since it's uncomfortable for me to access it consciously with any frequency.


I think Ni gets used subconsciously when I'm creating something. I'll find meaning after the fact and then feel squirmy about anyone reading or looking at it. I don't really like to share the meaning behind my work.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> I don't see how it's any different than listening to the same music, over and over.
> 
> I have movies that I love to watch, and books that I love to read many times.
> 
> ...


I don't listen to the same song over and over again. Do that to me and I may just break the speakers.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'll try something new. If it tastes awful, I'll skip the meal. No harm done. I got to try something new and that makes me happy. You'll find I'm always trying something new on the menu. Sometimes I go hungry because I didn't like it. It's worth finding out.


I feel like trying something new is great, sometimes, but for food...enh. Food is sort of what I do at day's end, after having tried everything else XD. If there are none of my usual options available, maybe, and then I won't mind, but...





> Looks to me like disliking trying new untested things/ideas without time to check how safe it is. But that's just observing my husband. He doesn't like novelty sprung on him. I need to introduce him to a novelty for a bit before I intend to try it.


*nods* Tis true of my brother...probably even moreso. XD


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I have my favourite songs and I can listen them almost forever but book, movies ? NOOOOOOO ! I have never watched a movie or read a book twice.

btw, how is reading books is Si ? It seems more like a safe way of 'Ne'.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a Si-dom and there are certain movies I like to rewatch (only a handful), and most other movies I can't stand having to rewatch. When it comes to music, I tend to listen to the same songs over and over. Not because they're familiar, but because at any given time I'm inclined to listen to the song that best matches my mood, even if it's the same one I just listened to.

Si doesn't care whether something is familiar or not. It simply wants to have the most pleasant or enjoyable experience, which can best be controlled by selecting from already explored options. If you choose something new, you don't necessarily know what you're getting. Si-doms are also not necessarily opposed to new experiences (I actually like change and novelty), it's just that they can't control their experiences within the unexplored, and it's usually easier and more rewarding for them to select the optimal thing from what they've already experienced. This means that there may be less incentive for some Si-doms to try new things, but novelty also perfectly complements Si because it expands the Si-dom's "database" of experiences, so it will have a larger quantity to select from.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

crashbandicoot said:


> btw, how is reading books is Si ? It seems more like a safe way of 'Ne'.


Activities don't correspond to certain functions. Anyone can read a book, but depending on your functions, you might perceive or interpret the contents of it differently.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> I have my favourite songs and I can listen them almost forever but book, movies ? NOOOOOOO ! I have never watched a movie or read a book twice.
> 
> btw, how is reading books is Si ? It seems more like a safe way of 'Ne'.


Well, Ne's theoretically about pursuing new ideas, rather than sticking to old ones, but...given the prevalence of Ne users suggesting they will re-read/re-watch things, one does have to wonder a bit. I kind of liked the theory that it's an inferior Si thing, and that more developed Si-users have different ways of recalling the familiar, but...we have at least one counterexample to that, as well...


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Activities don't correspond to certain functions. Anyone can read a book, but depending on your functions, you might perceive or interpret the contents of it differently.


Thanks for letting me know I can read a book :kitteh:



Chained Divinity said:


> Well, Ne's theoretically about pursuing new ideas, rather than sticking to old ones, but...given the prevalence of Ne users suggesting they will re-read/re-watch things, one does have to wonder a bit. I kind of liked the theory that it's an inferior Si thing, and that more developed Si-users have different ways of recalling the familiar, but...we have at least one counterexample to that, as well...


It cant be a inferior Si fueled thing as its not a sensory thing. Are you guys even serious ? You are comparing reading books with eating food here. 

Reading the same books twice and watching the movies, it seems a Ne thing for 'not missing all possibilites'.

and of course Si-doms can be bookworms, but inferior Si causing peope to read same books twice ?


----------

